# Commande Wget



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

Ben voila, cette commande n'existe plus sous OS X.1... quel est la commande qui la remplace... c'est pour télécharger un fichier.

Merci


----------



## dmao (1 Octobre 2001)

Salut,

effectivement la commande a changé.

Where did wget wgo?

If you do a new install, you will no longer have the ultra handy command line tool wget. I've come to depend heavily on this in the build tutorials, but Apple has removed it in 10.1 as yet another GPL'd tool that can be replaced with a non-GPL alternative. In this case, curl.

This really is just an inconvenience, since curl offers all of the capabilities of wget (and more) but with a slightly different syntax.

To download a file and save it to disk (the standard wget http://someplace/somefile  usage) you should use:


curl -O http://www.stepwise.com/index.html 

This will save the file to the current directory with the same name that it was stored on the server.

from http://www.stepwise.com/Articles/Technical/2001-09-29-01.html 

Hé voilà


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Octobre 2001)

Je ne comprend pas l'anglais... mais la c'est bon... Merci


----------

